# Foam Roller



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I sometimes suffer from tight hamstrings after I run and lift and heard a few people mention foam rollers are good for this. Just read an article in Men's Health too also praising the benefits of them.

Has anyone here used one and does it make a differene?


----------



## staffy_91 (Apr 1, 2012)

can't recommend them highly enough, really help me with my recovery, my flexibility (which is **** poor) and are just a all round great, cheep tool to use.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I heard the rumble roller is good but never used it.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah there really good and if it dont work then use it as a bat like an event from its a knockout !!. Good draft excluder too


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I got this on http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HSJ5A8/ref=asc_df_B003HSJ5A87706045?smid=A2XQVK16ETE4IX&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B003HSJ5A8

it's not the cheapest but you do get what you pay for. Been a real benefit to me. Sod using the skanky ones in the gym that some fat loaf has run his sweaty legs up and down!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah i use one, hurts a fair bit, but seems to help


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Wicked just landed one for £18 on Amazon also! Really hope it helps. I'm sure it's worse when I have used creatine in some form. Strange really.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW.

Can't believe how a simple piece of foam can feel so good...can't stop using it.

Am I weird I like that pain feeling??


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

are these any good for the back?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying this for the home gym.. does it help guys?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

They are good for any part of the body. I always use after a back workout and legs. I also use a cricket ball for my knots on my back, was suggested tennis ball but it didn't help.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea I got it for my hammys and back and I laid it on floor and just pushed my back over it and let it roll underneath me from neck to my lower back and it was magic.

Feels like I had a professional go to town on it- all the stress and knots are gone and nicely cracked out. Usually get the missus so walk on my back but this is better.

For £18 it was a STEAL.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Fat said:


> I'm thinking of buying this for the home gym.. does it help guys?


Zyzz approved :thumb:


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

myprotein sell them for £14 think i'm going to stick one on my protein order


----------



## george0797 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, quite a few people seem to use foam rollers for hamstrings. Foam rollers allow you to give yourself a self-massage (the technical name for this is myofascial release) which gets rid of knots and adhesions between muscles and tendons. They can also help improve your flexibility and reduce future problems/injuries.

If you're just starting off I would recommend trying one out at the gym (go for a white one - they're only medium density and are much more forgiving to beginners).


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

L00NEY said:


> are these any good for the back?


Massively, my deadlift doms are pretty much halfed the next day when I use one compared to when I don't

I just have the £14 one from myprotein, have a look on youtube for the best way to use them, but for back I just roll slowly till I get to the point that hurts, then just roll a couple inches until I work out the knot


----------

